# Diagrama electrico de home theatre Genius SW-5.1 1000



## telex2014 (Ene 21, 2014)

muy buenos dias y saludos a esta comunidad tengo un  home theater SW-5.1 1000 marca GENIUS y no me reproduce sonido cuando lo conecto a mi reproductor de audio.....solo un ruido en el subwoofer.....quisiera saber si alguien me puede enviar el diagrama electrico ó el manual de reparacion y servicio del SW-5.1 1000 para poder reparar dicho problema...agradecido de ante mano por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar.....saludos y que tengan un buen dia...... ...


----------

